

Greens calls for clear-out of 'climate change deniers' - SeanDav
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-26187711

======
elgabogringo
“Don’t you see that the whole aim of Newspeak is to narrow the range of
thought? In the end we shall make thoughtcrime literally impossible, because
there will be no words in which to express it.” ― George Orwell, 1984

------
waps
And people still wonder why climate change faces such fierce opposition. At
this point I'd expect large amounts of people to refuse to budge with childish
arguments. And the people who pull this crap deserve it.

Sadly typical for UK governments though. Clearing out anyone working for them
with an incorrect ideology (or party card. Technically illegal. Technically
even against human rights. Sadly very common). Sometimes they're even
demanding government suppliers do the same.

I realize the people calling for this are not the same people that do climate
research but still. At this point I'd really expect to hear arguments along
the lines of "if you were right, why is this necessary ?".

